# Yard Decorations



## debodun (Aug 2, 2018)

Remember when these were the rage in people's front yards, now you hardly see them any more.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2018)

Besides the reflective ball on the pedestal, these other two have never been the rage in my area. I have seen them, but rarely.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 2, 2018)

PUleeeze !    NO  PINK  FLAMINGOS.  NOT THE LEAST BIT  POSH.


----------



## C_Sally (Aug 2, 2018)

At least you didn't have to water them.


----------



## IKE (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Aug 2, 2018)

Very  good  Ike.  A recycled  bath tub.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2018)

NOooooooo, Ike! Just, no.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2018)

My grandmother had the globe, flamingos and a birdbath with a boy riding a dolphin in addition to several groupings of chairs!

I suppose it wasn't any worse than all of the inflatable holiday decorations from the local home center.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> My grandmother had the globe, flamingos and a birdbath with a boy riding a dolphin in addition to several groupings of chairs!
> 
> I suppose it wasn't any worse than all of the inflatable holiday decorations from the local home center.



The yards full of inflatable plastic holiday "blimps" turn me off. I'd rather your grandmothers stuff- even the flamingos!
Oh, why can't everyone do what *I* want?


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2018)

Another re-purposed bathtub use. Respect your religious icons by putting them in an old bathtub in your front yard.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2018)

debodun said:


> Another re-purposed bathtub use. Respect your religious icons by putting them in an old bathtub in your front yard.
> 
> View attachment 54472



Nooooo please don’t :hide:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey, I've seen a few Bathtub Marys decorated with lights, too. Also Bathtub Jesus' lit up at Christmas. This was mainly when I was a child. Subsequent generations don't do it anymore, or at least that I can see. I was surprised to see the above .


----------



## jujube (Aug 2, 2018)

OK, here's one that will cover ALL the bases.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2018)

My gosh, its all there. Leave it to you, LOL!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't mind the "Bathtub  Jesus"  at all.  If you don't think  BATH TUB,  it's a pretty good setting.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I don't mind the "Bathtub  Jesus"  at all.  If you don't think  BATH TUB,  it's a pretty good setting.



I see your point, Falcon.


----------



## jujube (Aug 2, 2018)

I thought this was a rather spiffy model.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2018)

The bottles make quite a statement, don't you think?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2018)

Stiffy wasn’t the word that came to mind nthego:


----------



## jujube (Aug 2, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Stiffy wasn’t the word that came to mind nthego:



Spiffy, girl, SPIFFY!  It's a little sacrilegious to talk about stiffies at a time like this, donchathink?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 54475



That's actually probably the worst taste garden ornament I've ever seen Ugh!! !!.. but as will some of you, I have never seen those flamingos' et al, in anyone gardens here... Gnomes used to be the ornament of choice  in some UK gardens...not around here, but in many places, even today I think some old people still have them ...people used to pinch them and take them away on holiday sending pictures of Gnome in Paris, or Rome or Disney land ... back to the owner..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2018)

jujube said:


> Spiffy, girl, SPIFFY!  It's a little sacrilegious to talk about stiffies at a time like this, donchathink?




OMG!!!:lofl:


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2018)

jujube said:


> Spiffy, girl, SPIFFY!  It's a little sacrilegious to talk about stiffies at a time like this, donchathink?


Well don’t just love typos?
:lofl:nthego:


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2018)

These jockey lawn ornaments are still popular in nearby Saratoga Springs where the horse racing culture is prevalent. There used to be many black-faced ones around, but have mostly disappeared or been re-painted because they were P.I.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2018)

Don't see them any more.

I think the flamingo theme came from Florida long ago. Students used to secretly stick a bunch of them in someone's yard at night as a prank.


----------



## jujube (Aug 3, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Don't see them any more.
> 
> I think the flamingo theme came from Florida long ago. Students used to secretly stick a bunch of them in someone's yard at night as a prank.



When a neighbor was having heart surgery, his boyfriend put a bunch of plastic flamingos in the front yard, all wearing white jackets and surgical masks and bending over one laying down on the ground with a sheet pulled up to its neck.  It was pretty funny.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2018)

jujube said:


> When a neighbor was having heart surgery, his boyfriend put a bunch of plastic flamingos in the front yard, all wearing white jackets and surgical masks and bending over one laying down on the ground with a sheet pulled up to its neck.  It was pretty funny.



What a goof!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 3, 2018)

debodun said:


> These jockey lawn ornaments are still popular in nearby Saratoga Springs where the horse racing culture is prevalent. There used to be many black-faced ones around, but have mostly disappeared or been re-painted because they were P.I.
> 
> View attachment 54529



Some people believe that George Washington commissioned the original hitching post statue "The Faithful Groomsman" to honor the memory of young Jocko Graves other people believe it is just a story. Some people also believe that the color of the jockey's shirt or pants was a signal to escaping slaves that the people living in the house were sympathetic to their cause and part of the underground railroad, again some people believe it is just an interesting bit of fiction.

http://www.blackpast.org/aah/graves-jocko-1764-1776


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2018)

Cool info, Aunt Bea.


----------

